# Selling/ Trade all ork for AoBR



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

I have an Ork Warboss, 20 Ork Boyz, five Ork Nobz and three Ork Deffkoptas. 
Looking for about $40 cash, but I would like to trade for Space Wolves or Necrons


----------

